# I become Lady GaGa after midnight. Pic Heavy



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

This is what I have been doing for the past week. Cause I am just a GaGa obsessed teen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Each one was slightly inspired by a GaGa song. And the lightning bolt(s) are her "signature" kind of.


And Yes, I know the lightning bolts are pretty smudgy at times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Brown Eyes




Paparazzi




The Fame




Summerboy




Poker Face


----------



## lara (Feb 21, 2009)

That is just _super cute_. You're my favourite poster right now, seriously.


----------



## shootout (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty much fantastic.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 21, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Fab! (and you photograph really well!)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 21, 2009)

These look like demos for makeup ad campaigns.  BRAVO!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 21, 2009)

eeeek!

I love Lady GaGa and I love all these looks! Awesome!!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 21, 2009)

LOVE it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! These were so fun to do!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

So Kool!! I want to try !!! Love these shots of you


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow!! You have some talent!
Love the pics,the look fits you


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2009)

these look so high fashion and fun!

what camera do you use?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Nikon D40 :3

Thanks guys!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 21, 2009)

I love it!  You look great Chad!


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

great looks!  and I love your lippies (especially the first one).
you also photograph amazingly well!


----------



## Urbana (Feb 22, 2009)

that is so cool! you look great


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 22, 2009)

ahhh paparazzi and summerboy are my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i love 'em all, you did a great job.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 22, 2009)

OH MY GOD.
I love Lady Gaga, but right now I may love you more.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

You ain't bluffin' with yo' muffin' ;3


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't stand Lady GaGa, but you are too damned hot.

I want to steal your lips. Or trade...I'd be willing to trade. =P


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 24, 2009)

This is amazing!! I just love Lady Gaga !!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 24, 2009)

You look so good!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing! Great job!

I too LOVE Lady GaGa!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 24, 2009)

bless, ur so cute!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

Supa-model! I love the shots, makeup , everything!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 24, 2009)

too adorable! you are so creative, love it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 24, 2009)

whoa! luv this!
photos~hot!
these would make Amazing billboards!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! I had a lot of fun doing them so I'm glad other people enjoy them!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 26, 2009)

You're so hot Chad. !


----------

